
Ask HN: Is it still worth starting a web based startup? - thakobyan
In the mobile and bot era I&#x27;m super curious to know what you think about web based projects and how far they can go!
======
nostrademons
Depends on who the market is. A year or so ago I cofounded a career guidance
startup, and the feedback we got from everyone we talked to was "Yes, web
only. Who the hell looks for jobs on a phone?" (Interestingly, there are a
_lot_ of people starting mobile job-search startups.)

Go where the users are, not where the news stories are. If your users would
prefer to use a web browser to accomplish a task, make it a webapp. If they
would prefer to use a phone, make it a mobile app. If they'd prefer to text,
make it a bot.

~~~
thakobyan
can't agree more.

------
mpbm
Mobile and bot aren't eras, they're just tech adoption cycles. They are also
not incompatible with web.

The defining characteristic of a startup is that it does something an
increasingly large number of people are happy to pay for. Unless you think the
web will somehow prevent that from happening, it is still "worth" starting a
web based startup.

------
angersock
The "bot era" is like the "IoT era". It's not a thing, it's not going to be a
thing, but fucking everyone is going to keep saying it over and over until
some new hype is discovered to proclaim instead.

------
WalterSear
No, all the websites have been invented already. There will be no more
websites.

------
alttab
The web isn't novel anymore. Your idea needs to be novel, with the web as a
delivery tool.

Trying to build a SaaS tool with Ruby on Rails and raising $10M isn't going to
get you far these days.

------
shams93
Its a struggle to get website visitors but my mobile apps grew to 60k users
with $0 marketing budget.

